# Erste-Hilfe-Kurse für Biker



## juchhu (16. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich will die Sache (Idee von Michael @Splash  ) mal ein wenig vorantreiben.

Bitte tut mir bzw. der Sache einen Gefallen und nehmt nur an der Umfrage Teil,
wenn Ihr grundsätzlich (Terminfestlegung erfolgt zu einem spätern Zeitpunkt) an einer Kursteilnahme Interesse habt.

(Nur !!!) Diejenigen unter Euch, die zusätzlich Fragen 2-4 beantworten können, sollten sich in diesem Thread äußern.

Ziel ist es, im Raum Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung ein oder zwei Standorte zu finden, an denen innerhalb der nächsten Monate, vielleicht auch über Winter, die Kurse abgehalten werden können.

VG Martin

PS:Um es kurz zu machen, alle Postings, die der Sache nicht dienen,
werden kommentarlos gelöscht. Diejenigen, die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen, spart Euch den Aufwand und fahrt lieber mit dem Bike.

[Bitte Posting #26 beachten]


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... alle Postings, die der Sache nicht dienen,
> werden *kommentarlos *gelöscht.  ...


  Juchhu? Kommentarlos etwas löschen?? Im Leben nicht! Das probier' ich jetzt mal aus ...   

Der folgende Satz dient nicht zwingend der Sache:
P.S.: Ich habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen, weil ich die Idee gut finde.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2006)

Hab' zwar nichts zu den Fragen 2-4 zu sagen, gebe aber gerne eine Bitte der hiesigen Rettungswache weiter : 

Durchforstet einmal Euere Verbandskästen im Auto und die Hausapotheke nach abgelaufenem Verbandsmaterial (keimfreie Verbände haben meist ein Verfallsdatum), ersetzt diese, werft die abgelaufenen Teile aber nicht weg, sondern bringt sie mit zum Kurstermin - für Übungszwecke reichen die Sachen noch allemal und helfen Kosten sparen.

BTW: Gleiches gilt übrigens für Feuerlöscher, die ersetzt werden sollen. Euere örtliche Feuerwehr ist Euch für Euer Altmaterial dankbar und setzt diese bei Kursen, die den Umgang mit Feuerlöschern lehren, ein.


----------



## Splash (18. August 2006)

Die Umfrage ist leider anonym - schade, dass man nicht sehen kann, wer da was beantwortet hat. Ich hatte vor ein bisserl lÃ¤ngerer Zeit mal u.a. gegenÃ¼ber Cheetah erwÃ¤hnt, dass ich einen solchen Kurs besuchen wolle. Aufgrund der Verletzung von Hammelhetzer haben wir dann das Thema bei einem Telefonat wieder ausgebuddelt und dann kam bei Frank die Frage auf (Idee also nicht alleine von mir), ob man so was nicht mal speziell fÃ¼r Biker machen kÃ¶nne. Aufgrund meiner AktivitÃ¤t bei den Maltesern habe ich dort direkt mal einen Ausbilder gefragt, der einen solchen Kurs auch halten wÃ¼rde. Da aber halt ein Ausbilder anwesend sein muss und eben auch ein Raum zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen muss, lohnt es sich nur, wenn an dem Termin auch mind. 10 Leute anwesend sein wÃ¼rden. Bei weniger Personen kÃ¶nnte es finanziell enger werden. Die Kosten dÃ¼rften dabei bei 30-35â¬ pro Person liegen und der Kurs wÃ¼rde 2 ganze Tage dauern (ist ja nicht der Sofortmassnahmen-Kurs fÃ¼rn FÃ¼hrerschein - gelle ). Idealerweise wÃ¼rde ich den Kurs gerne im Winter platzieren und dann auf 2 Samstage verteilen. Wer an beiden Samstagen da war, bekÃ¤me auch die Bescheinigung. Aufgrund des geschlossenen Kurses wÃ¼rde dieser speziell auf Biker abgeschnitten werden, bzw auf das, was einem so in Feld und Flur passieren kann. Die Standard-Inhalte wÃ¼rden natÃ¼rlich nicht fehlen. Ich habe fÃ¼r mich dabei die Standorte St.Augustin und Bonn angeboten bekommen (zu favorisieren ist St.Augustin ganz klar), alternativ kÃ¶nnte ich auch noch in Hennef baggern. 

Wer Interesse an einem solchen an einem Kurs an einem der obigen Standorte hat und sich auch die Zeit nehmen wÃ¼rde, sollte mir direkt bescheid geben. Wenn die Liste lang genug ist , wÃ¼rde ich 2 mÃ¶gliche Terminfolgen zur Auswahl stellen.


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Die Umfrage ist leider anonym - schade, dass man nicht sehen kann, wer da was beantwortet hat. Ich hatte vor ein bisserl lÃ¤ngerer Zeit mal u.a. gegenÃ¼ber Cheetah erwÃ¤hnt, dass ich einen solchen Kurs besuchen wolle. Aufgrund der Verletzung von Hammelhetzer haben wir dann das Thema bei einem Telefonat wieder ausgebuddelt und dann kam bei Frank die Frage auf (Idee also nicht alleine von mir), ob man so was nicht mal speziell fÃ¼r Biker machen kÃ¶nne. Aufgrund meiner AktivitÃ¤t bei den Maltesern habe ich dort direkt mal einen Ausbilder gefragt, der einen solchen Kurs auch halten wÃ¼rde. Da aber halt ein Ausbilder anwesend sein muss und eben auch ein Raum zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen muss, lohnt es sich nur, wenn an dem Termin auch mind. 10 Leute anwesend sein wÃ¼rden. Bei weniger Personen kÃ¶nnte es finanziell enger werden. Die Kosten dÃ¼rften dabei bei 30-35â¬ pro Person liegen und der Kurs wÃ¼rde 2 ganze Tage dauern (ist ja nicht der Sofortmassnahmen-Kurs fÃ¼rn FÃ¼hrerschein - gelle ). (2)Idealerweise wÃ¼rde ich den Kurs gerne im Winter platzieren und dann auf 2 Samstage verteilen. Wer an beiden Samstagen da war, bekÃ¤me auch die Bescheinigung. Aufgrund des geschlossenen Kurses wÃ¼rde dieser speziell auf Biker abgeschnitten werden, bzw auf das, was einem so in Feld und Flur passieren kann. Die Standard-Inhalte wÃ¼rden natÃ¼rlich nicht fehlen. Ich habe fÃ¼r mich dabei die Standorte St.Augustin und Bonn angeboten bekommen (zu favorisieren ist St.Augustin ganz klar), alternativ kÃ¶nnte ich auch noch in Hennef baggern.
> 
> (3)Wer Interesse an einem solchen an einem Kurs an einem der obigen Standorte hat und sich auch die Zeit nehmen wÃ¼rde, sollte mir direkt bescheid geben. Wenn die Liste lang genug ist , wÃ¼rde ich 2 mÃ¶gliche Terminfolgen zur Auswahl stellen.


 
Hallo Michael,

die Umfrage ist Ã¶ffentlich. Nach der Abstimmung musst Du auf einen Hyperlinks eines einzelnen Ergebnisses klicken und schon werden alle User angezeigt.
Halte ich fÃ¼r eine gute Idee.
Halte ich fÃ¼r keine gute Idee. Da das MissverstÃ¤ndnis Ã¶ffentliche/nicht Ã¶ffentliche Abstimmung ausgerÃ¤umt ist, schlage ich vor, dass wir bis Anfang Oktober noch ein wenig sammeln. Da Du Ã¼ber das Abstimmverhalten laufend informiert wirst, kannst Du dann, falls sich nicht noch bessere Alternativen (organisatorische Last wird auf mehrere Schultern verteilt ) aufzeigen, loslegen.
VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. August 2006)

Hinweis: Aus der "nichtöffentlichen" Umfrage wird auch für diejenigen, die bereits abgestimmt haben, wieder ein "öffentliche" Umfrage, wenn man auf eine (beliebige) Summe (vorletzte Spalte der Umfrage) der abgegebenen Stimmen klickt. Es öffnet sich dann die Umfrage mit den Namen der Wähler.


----------



## Balu. (18. August 2006)

So,

jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich bin gerade in Kiel auf Lehrgang um meine Lehrberechtigung verlängern zu lassen, bin also frisch geschult.

Es gäbe zwei Möglichkeiten:

*1) Erste Hilfe Kurs
zweitägig; 16 Unterrichtsstunden; 25*

Inhalte nach Curriculum mit Schwerpunkt auf Traumatologie und Outdoorunfällen.
Bescheinigung gültig nach FeV und für BG.
~10-20 Pers.

*2)
Erste Hilfe Training
eintägig; 8 Unterrichtsstunden; 15
*
Inhalte innerhalb der Eckpunkt frei wählbar; Schwerpunkt s.o.
Bescheinigung für FeV u. BG nur gültig in Verbindung mit einem EH-Kurs (s.o.) innerhalb der letzten 24 Monate
~10-20 Pers.

Will sagen:
Wenn ihr einen "richtigen" Erste Hilfe Kurs wollt, muss ich mich ans Curriculum halten, kann eben nur meinen Schwerpunkt auf Verletzungen/Stürze legen.
ein Erste-Hilfe Training kann man eben viel freier gestalten, die Bescheinigung ist aber nur in Verbindung gültig.
Falls ihr das also nur für euch machen wollt, kann ich auch einen Tag anbieten.

*Örtlichkeiten:*
Jeden ersten u. dritten Samstag im Monat wäre ein Schulungsraum in Troisdorf frei den wir nutzen könnten.

Jeden Samstag u. Sonntag könnten wir einen Schulungsraum in Bonn-Bad Godesberg nutzen.


----------



## Splash (18. August 2006)

Für mich ist die Fragestellung sogar noch was spezieller. Ich sammel halt die Leute, die an den von mir zur Verfügung stehenden Locations teil nehmen würden. Wenn jemand gerne würde, aber nicht mobil ist oder halt die Orte zu weiter wären, dann nützt mir dessen Stimme nicht viel. Aus dem Grunde wollte ich seperat eine Namensliste sammeln. Die Plätze würden allerdings schon übers IBC vergeben bzw die Veranstaltung hier ausgeschrieben bzw angekündigt.

Die Aufteilung auf 2 Samstage halte ich auch daher für ne gute Idee, da ja die Meisten unter der Woche am arbeiten sind dann nur am Wochenende können. Daher sind auch 2 hintereinander liegende Tage wohl nicht so der Hit.

Aber Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Nachschauen der Namen ..


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist die Fragestellung sogar noch was spezieller. Ich sammel halt die Leute, die an den von mir zur Verfügung stehenden Locations teil nehmen würden. Wenn jemand gerne würde, aber nicht mobil ist oder halt die Orte zu weiter wären, dann nützt mir dessen Stimme nicht viel. Aus dem Grunde wollte ich seperat eine Namensliste sammeln. Die Plätze würden allerdings schon übers IBC vergeben bzw die Veranstaltung hier ausgeschrieben bzw angekündigt.
> 
> Die Aufteilung auf 2 Samstage halte ich auch daher für ne gute Idee, da ja die Meisten unter der Woche am arbeiten sind dann nur am Wochenende können. Daher sind auch 2 hintereinander liegende Tage wohl nicht so der Hit.
> 
> Aber Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Nachschauen der Namen ..


 
@ Balu. Super, genau sowas will ich hier lesen. Klasse  Danke  

@ Splash, mach es Dir doch nicht so schwer. 

Ich bin sicher, dass selbst wenn wir bis Oktober warten, wir nur sehr schwer auf die 20 oder mehr Interessenten kommen werden. Die große Masse schweigt, warte ab und vertraut darauf, dass im worst case ihnen schon jemand helfen wird. Traurig, aber wahr.

Warum der Separatismus?

Oder bekommen wir hier ein Problem, 
welches ich bisher noch nicht erkannt habe? 
Sollte ich annehmen müssen, 
dass das Problem in konkurrierenden Rettungsdiensten / Personen liegt?

Ohne hier irgendeine Kritik üben zu wollen, 
aber das ist nicht im Interesse der an dem wie auch immer gearteten Kurs teilnehmenden User.

Wir wollen einen solchen Kurs. 
Es ist uns klar, dass Kosten entsehen werden, 
und dass der Kurs nicht in unserem jeweiligen Wohnzimmer abgehalten werden kann. 
Aber 15-30  und ca. 50 km Anfahrtsweg stellen kein Problem dar, 
und ich denke ich spreche da für die Mehrheit.

So, und jetzt wird wieder weiter zusammen im Boot gerudert.

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (18. August 2006)

@Juchhu: Wenn sich in der Tat eine entsprechene Menge Personen findet, würde ich gerne direkt ein paar Terminmöglichkeiten vorreservieren (man könnte dann ja noch ne Umfrage machen, welcher zu wählen ist). Diesen Termin würde ich dann gerne reservieren. Da da aber mein Name drauf steht, wäre es sehr blöd, wenn dann nur 4 Leute auf der Matte stehen - das Risiko würde ich gerne minimieren. Der Rest stellt m.E. kein Problem dar.

@Balu: Mir ist dabei auch zugesichert worden, dass man zwar den Standard-Kram durchziehen muss, aber gerne auch Schwerpunkte setzen kann, bzw die Beispiele entsprechend ausrichten kann. So lange nichts weggelassen wird, ist das doch OK ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. August 2006)

Hi Folks,

euer Engagement ist ehrenhaft.

Andererseits verlief bei meiner Erstversorgung bis zur "Ent"-sorgung in den Krankenwagen alles planmäßig. Dies lag sicher daran, dass Schwester Renate tatsächlich eine Notfallversorgung dabei hatte, andererseits ich als Unfallopfer selber wußte was zu tun ist, da ich während des Zivildienstes u.a. Unfallrettung gefahren habe. Unabhängig hiervon aber nochmals tausend und heißen Dank an meine Ersthelfer.

Die Wartezeit auf den Krankenwagen basierte sicher auf einer unabsichtlichen Bagatellisierung der Verletzung (einer offenliegender Knochen ist IMMER NAW Indikation).

Die positive Seite der etwas verlängerten Wartezeit sind Rettungskosten, die vermutlich sicher unter Taxi-Gebühren liegen (< 50 uro). Da ich eine gewisse Eigenbeteiligung als Privatpatient habe, ist dies schon sehr positiv.

Legt also wert auf eure Ausrüstung, seid euch darüber klar, dass ihr euch im Niemandsland bewegt und behaltet vor allem immer die Nerven.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (20. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die große Masse schweigt, warte ab und vertraut darauf, dass im worst case ihnen schon jemand helfen wird. Traurig, aber wahr.
> ...
> Aber 15-30  und ca. 50 km Anfahrtsweg stellen kein Problem dar,
> ...



Hallo,
ich warte im Moment auch noch ab.
Mich interressiert ein solcher Kurs, da die diversen, von mir mehr oder weniger freiwillig besuchten, schon mehr als 20Jahre zurückliegen.
Vor einigen Wochen ist, bei der großen Hitze, ein Nachbar bewustlos auf der Straße zusammengebrochen, "außer" den Notarzt zu rufen, wusste ich nicht was ich machen sollte.
Sch..ß Gefühl... kann ich nur sagen. Wie ist es erst bei einer schweren Verletzung?
Im geht's inzwischen wieder gut.

In diesem Jahr waren hier in der Gegend relativ viele Unfälle mit dem MTB.
Auch ich habe mich bei einer riskanteren Fahrweise ertappt. Und mir geschworen, vorsichtiger zu fahren. Bei manchen Strecken begegnet man ja "ewig" keinem anderen Menschen. Meist fahre ich zudem alleine.

Ein interressanten Beitrag hier, Posting Nr.:17:
http://www.naviboard.de/index.php?showtopic=14702&hl=leitstelle#

Kann jemand vielleicht abklären, ob und wie GPS-Koordinaten von den einzelnen Leitstellen "verstanden" werden?


----------



## Balu. (20. August 2006)

In Beitrag #2 ist auch schon ein Hinweis auf eine wichtige Notrufnummer für Handys, auch wenn eben kein GPS Gerät vorhanden ist...

http://www.gdv-dl.de/notruf/index.html


----------



## supasini (20. August 2006)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand vielleicht abklären, ob und wie GPS-Koordinaten von den einzelnen Leitstellen "verstanden" werden?



das war ne supercoole Randbegebenheit bei der Hammelhetzer-Rettung: ich habe der Leitstelle die GPS-Koordinaten durchgegeben und die Frau am anderen Ende war zunächst skeptisch "ob ich damit was anfangen kann" - als ich dann aber durchgab 50°31'38" N 7°04'13" E erntete ich nur ein völlig ungläubiges "Wieee? fuffzisch Jrat?"  - und hörte: "da will mich einer veräppeln, der hat fuffzisch Jrat em Jehirn".  Also vorsicht bei der Durchgabe von Koordinaten, nicht jeder weiß, was Längen und Breitengrade sind!


----------



## juchhu (20. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

*ich weiß, es ist schwer, und zum Teil sind es ja auch nette Geschichten, aber bitte konzentriert Euch auf die Threadvorgaben.*

Hier in diesem Thread geht es nur um die Koordinierung und Organisation der zukünftigen Erste-Hilfe-Kurse für Biker im Raum Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung.

Angeregt durch die Problematik werde ich mit den Administratoren @ Thomas und @ Rikman (in Zusammenarbeit mit DIMB) sprechen, ob wir nicht einen Thread/Unterforum speziell für Rettungsmaßnahmen eröffnen sollen.

Ich stelle mir neben 

Packlisten für Erste-Hilfe-Ausrüstung je nach Tourdauer und Region,
Verhaltens- und Versorgungsregeln für typische Bikeunfälle sowie
Formulierung der richtigen Anforderung einer Rettungsmaßnahme vor.
Des Weiteren würde ich gerne Telefonnummern und Ansprechpartner bei den regional zuständigen Rettungsleitstellen sammeln,
Koordidaten und Bezeichungen von Anfahrtspunkten für Rettungsfahrzeuge sowie
Standard für die GPS-Koordinaten und ggf. Einrichtung einer übergeordneten Stelle, die GPS-Koordinaten auswerten kann.
VG Martin

PS: Ich rege an, die GPS-Koordinaten von Unfallorten grundsätzlich als Dezimalgrade anzugeben, also z.B. 50,12345 N, 7,12345 E. Durch die Aufteilung in Grad, Minuten und Sekunden werden dem Ansprechpartner in der Rettungsleitstelle zuviel 'unnütze' Informationen mitgeteilt. Durch die Angabe von Dezimalgraden können durch Wiederholung und Bestätigung eine größere Übermittlungssicherheit gewährleistet werden.

PPS:Nur posten, wenn Antwort bei der Organisation der Erste-Hilfe-Kurse für Biker hilft.  
Keine Rettungsmaßnahme-/GPS-Diskussion.


----------



## supasini (20. August 2006)

1 Samstag bei den Euskirchener Maltesern für 35  tutto completto (incl. Raum) - bei hinreichend TN auch ein Spezialkurs möglich. Bei Interesse kläre ich die genauen Modalitäten ab. 
lg, martin


----------



## Splash (21. August 2006)

Womit wir nun 2 Locations bei den Maltesern zum gleichen Preis hätten. Wir sollten es nur nicht zu sehr zersplittern, da sonst an jedem möglichen Ort nur 4 Leutchen sitzen. Das wäre das Sache wohl auch nicht sonderlich dienlich. Es stellt sich dabei nur dann die Frage, wer der möglichen Teilnehmer wie weit fahren würde. Ich gehe selber ja davon aus, dass sicher kaum einer aus der Aachener Region dann im Bonner Umkreis auf so n Kurs kommen würde, sondern mandann (bei entsprechendem Interesse) eher dort einen Kurs halten könnte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. August 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Womit wir nun 2 Locations bei den Maltesern zum gleichen Preis hätten. (1)Wir sollten es nur nicht zu sehr zersplittern, da sonst an jedem möglichen Ort nur 4 Leutchen sitzen. Das wäre das Sache wohl auch nicht sonderlich dienlich. Es stellt sich dabei nur dann die Frage, wer der möglichen Teilnehmer wie weit fahren würde. (2)Ich gehe selber ja davon aus, dass sicher kaum einer aus der Aachener Region dann im Bonner Umkreis auf so n Kurs kommen würde, sondern mandann (bei entsprechendem Interesse) eher dort einen Kurs halten könnte ...



Sehe ich genauso.
Leider sind die Interessentenmeldungen noch nicht ganz so,
wie ich mir das wünsche. Ich liebäugele mit Interessentenzahl von ca. 30. Denn spätestens bei der Terminwahl wird die Zahl noch mal 'gesiebt' werden.
Gestern Abend habe ich noch schnell eine kleine Rundmail an die Administratoren und den DIMB geschickt. 
Gestern hatte ich bereits Rückmeldung vom DIMB, 
die heute konkret mit mir telefonieren möchten. 
@ rikman hat heute morgen geantwortet, 
hält die Idee des Unterforums für gut. 
Wenn @Thomas wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, 
soll es dann konkret in die Realisierung gehen.

VG Martin

*PS: Ein kleiner Aufruf an alle BikerInnen, *
*die bereits einen Bikeunfall hatten, *
*der Rettungsmaßnahmen erzwang:*

*Wo sind Eure Anmeldungen bzw. Interessensbekundungen zu diesem Kursangebot?*

*Aber auch für die anderen BikerInnen gilt, *
*nur angewandtes Wissen ist Macht. *
*Nicht darauf vertrauen, *
*dass andere es schon richten (vielleicht sogar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) werden, *
*nur selber helfen und retten können, gibt Sicherheit.*

Also, meldet Euch an.  
Wir werden schon möglichst in Eurer Nähe einen speziellen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs für Biker organisieren.


----------



## Splash (21. August 2006)

Meinerseits ist das mit dem DIMB Vorstand an sich nicht rückgesprochen. Sobald das Thema jedoch weiter fossiert wird, hätte ich das auch getan 

Ich sehe es jedoch auch so, dass die Zahl doch etwas zu gering ist, um dann wirklich einen Kurs auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich vermute, dass bei der Orts- und Terminwahl dann von der obigen Zahl locker 50% weg fallen, weil zu weit, gerade keine Zeit oder die Frau hält den Daumen drauf (*g* ). Und es soll ja kein Kurs mit 4-5 Leutchen werden - gelle


----------



## Balu. (21. August 2006)

> Ich liebäugele mit Interessentenzahl von ca. 30.


 
Ab 20 Pers. ist ein zweiter Ausbilder oder "Kurshelfer" erforderlich !!  


> Womit wir nun 2 Locations bei den Maltesern zum gleichen Preis hätten.





> *1* Samstag bei den Euskirchener Maltesern für *35 * tutto completto


 

Also: An einem Tag können die gesetlich vorgeschriebenen Mindeststd. (16Unterrichtsstd.) für EH niemals abgehalten werden, dafür 35 (Bsp. Euskirchen zu verlangen ist Wucher !!
Offizieller BG Satz ~18-19 !! pro Tag (8 Std.)


----------



## Splash (21. August 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 20 Pers. ist ein zweiter Ausbilder oder "Kurshelfer" erforderlich !!


 

Ich liebäugele auch mit einer ähnlichen Interessentenzahl, damit auch am Ende 10-15 Personen übrig sind, die dann beim Kurs erscheinen.


----------



## Mack_21 (21. August 2006)

Ich finde die Idee super einen Erste Hilfe Kurs für Radfahrer auf die Beine zu stellen. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch Schulungsräume in Euskirchen und evtl. in Köln-Wahn oder Ahrweiler besorgen (sollte EU zu unzentral liegen). 
Ich würde auch an einem Kurs teilnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 59760 (28. August 2006)

hallo an alle. Ich würde da auch gern teilnehmen mein ERste Hilfe kurs habe is schon ca 8 jahre her und ich würde das auch gern noch mal auffrischen !  Ich wäre auf jeden fall für einen Raum  in St. Augustin da ich mit Bus und Bahn oder halt mit dem Rad dahin kommen müsste da ich aus Seelscheid komme. Ich bin erstens gespannt wo gross der Untershied ist zwischen "normal" erste Hilfe und erste Hilfe bei Radfahren?
ps. an die Notärzte hier : Eure ganzen Abkürzungen was wie wo wer machen könnte Cda oder wie das heisst sagt mir nix !


----------



## juchhu (28. August 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle. Ich würde da auch gern teilnehmen mein ERste Hilfe kurs habe is schon ca 8 jahre her und ich würde das auch gern noch mal auffrischen ! Ich wäre auf jeden fall für einen Raum in St. Augustin da ich mit Bus und Bahn oder halt mit dem Rad dahin kommen müsste da ich aus Seelscheid komme. Ich bin erstens gespannt wo gross der Untershied ist zwischen "normal" erste Hilfe und erste Hilfe bei Radfahren?
> ps. an die Notärzte hier : Eure ganzen Abkürzungen was wie wo wer machen könnte Cda oder wie das heisst sagt mir nix !


 
Schön, schön, wieder einer mehr!  

Es wird definitiv einen Kurs im Raum St. Augustin / Bonn geben.

Nach den ersten Infos und Gesprächen wird der Erste-Hilfe-Kurs für Biker das komplette gesetzlich geforderte Unterrichtsprogramm (16 Std.) enthalten. Darüber hinaus werden dann typische Bikerunfalle und die daraus resultierenden Verletzungsmuster behandelt werden.

Lass wir uns überraschen, 
und ich bin sicher, 
dass es sehr gut werden wird.

Im Vorfeld ist es aber am wichtigsten,
dass wir alle möglichst viele InteressentInnen gewinnen können.
Denn spätestens bei der Termin- und Ortswahl für den/die ersten Erste-Hilfe-Kurse für Biker werden etliche abspringen (müssen).

Also, werben, werben, werben,  
ist ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes für eine gute Sache. 

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (28. August 2006)

Also hier ein paar Facts:

Es gibt bereits ein Organisationskomitee und der Kurs wird warscheinlich in Troisdorf statt finden. Terminlich wird warscheinlich dann Dezember und/oder Januar im Raum stehen. Ich favorisiere dabei Januar, da Dezember Vorweihnachtszeit ist und da haben die Meisten sicherlich anderes zu tun (ich hoffentlich auch *g*). Dann wird es aber auch verbindliche Anmeldungen geben, damit eine Mindestteilnehmerzahl erreicht wird (wg der Unkosten).

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## juchhu (11. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

da die Resonanz auf dieses spezielles Erste-Hilfe-Kursangebot für Biker leider nicht so groß ist,
wie ich anfänglich eingeschätzt habe,
werde ich am 15.09.2006 nach einem Monat Umfragedauer den Thread wieder auf Normal-Status setzen.

Des Weiteren werde ich den Verantwortlichen die Interessentenliste mit der Bitte übermitteln, Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Zwecks Fragen, Anregungen und Koordinierung der Kurse soll nun dieser Thread zur Abstimmung der einzelnen Aktionen genutzt werden.

*D.h. Fröhliches, konstruktives Posting zum Thema Erste-Hilfe-Kurse für Biker ist hiermit freigegeben.* 

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (11. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> da die Resonanz auf dieses spezielles Erste-Hilfe-Kursangebot für Biker leider nicht so groß ist,
> wie ich anfänglich eingeschätzt habe,
> werde ich am 15.09.2006 nach einem Monat Umfragedauer den Thread wieder auf Normal-Status setzen.


Leider ja, allerdings ist es m.E. schon eine entsprechende Interessentenzahl, dass man den Versuch wagen kann. Wenn denn zum Termin nicht genügend Anmeldungen rein kommen, platzt die Sache dann wieder.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren werde ich den Verantwortlichen die Interessentenliste mit der Bitte übermitteln, Kontakt aufzunehmen.



Die Liste bekommt man auch übers Voting raus. Ich halte das Anmailen der Abstimmenden für Spam. Wer auf dem Laufenden bleiben möchte, sollte besser zB den Fred abonnieren. Wer mich jedoch persönlich angesprochen hat, kann auch gerne von mir eine Benachrichtigung bekommen. 

Sobald der Termin steht, werde ich diesen hier posten. Da ich jedoch die nächsten 2 Wochen beruflich viel um die Ohren habe und danach für 2 Wochen in die Alpen bin, wird das wohl erst Mitte bis Ende Oktober der Fall sein. Dann erwarte/erhoffe ich eigentlich verbindliche Anmeldungen. Bei zu geringer Teilnehmerzahl wird der Kurs dann wieder gestrichen bzw nicht statt finden können.

Wer noch Wünsche/Anregungen hat, darf hier natürlich gerne posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2006)

Sodele ... lange war es ruhig um dieses Thema und nun ist es soweit. Es wird einen Erste Hilfe Kurs geben, der von einem Biker ausschliesslich fÃ¼r Biker sein wird. Da das Programm recht eng gesetzt ist (fÃ¼r die Bescheinigung), wird natÃ¼rlich nicht nur das Programm fÃ¼r Biker angegangen werden, jedoch sicherlich (wo es passt) in die Richtung spezialisiert. Der Kurs streckt sich auf 2 Samstage. Da man im Winter die Zeit eher aufopfert, als im Sommer, sollte das Thema nun auch mal angegangen werden.

*Termine*: 13. & 27. Januar 2007
*Ort*: Troisdorf oder Niederkassel (wird noch genauer bekannt gegeben)
*Referent*: Stefan aka Balu.
*TeilnehmegebÃ¼hr*: 25â¬ (direkt an die Institution, nicht an die DIMB)
*Teilnehmerzahl*: Mindestens 10, maximal 20 Personen

Anmeldungen sind verbindlich an mich zu richten (PN oder Mail). Als Angabe brauchen wir Namen, Adresse und Geburtsdatum (steht auf der Bescheinigung). Wer sich dann wieder abmelden muss, kann seinen Platz gerne an wen anders abgeben. Wenn dadurch jedoch die Teilnehmerzahl unter das Minimum sinkt (und keiner gefunden wird, der den Platz Ã¼bernimmt), so sind die TeilnahmegebÃ¼hren dennoch (evtl anteilsweise) zu tragen, damit die Veranstaltung zumindest Kostendeckend ist.


----------



## Splash (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich wollte an der Stelle noch mal fragen, wer an dem Kurs Interesse hat. Aufgrund von Nachfragen, hier ein paar allgemeine Informationen:

Der Kurs wird gehalten von Access Consulting und ist ein zwertifizierter Kurs. Jeder Teilnehmer bekommt anschliessend ein Teilnahmebescheinigung, die man halt für alles verwenden kann, wofür man einen EH-Kurs braucht.

Wir brauchen bis Ende des Jahres die Mindestteilnahmerzehl, damit der Kurs zustande kommt. Man legt sich zwar ungerne weit im Vorfeld fest, doch kann deR Kurs nicht aufrecht gehalten werden, wenn wir am 1.1. nicht die Mindestteilnehmerzahl melden können.

Meldungen bitte zu mir oder ist das Interesse im Laufe der Zeit geschwunden?


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
fast habe ich übersehen, das sich hier was tut. Termine habe ich geprüft. 
Und die Anmeldung abgeschickt.
Bis dann!


----------



## Splash (19. Dezember 2006)

Aktueller Stand der Dinge ist, dass wir 4 Anmeldungen haben. Ich hoffe, dass wir die Mindestteilnehmerzahl erreichen werden. Sollte dies Weihnachten noch kritisch stehen, werde ich mal die Leute per PNs anschreiben, die im Voting Ihr Interesse bekundet hatten und darauf hoffen, dass diese es nicht als Spam betrachten - es könnte in der tat ja noch wer übersehen haben.


----------



## Mr.Dark (19. Dezember 2006)

Gute Sache. Unverhofft kommt oft und wenn man nicht weiß, was zu tun ist, bietet sich so ein EH Kurs richtig an. Wobei ich mich aber Frage, ob es warscheinlich nicht besser ist, wie aus einem Post weiter oben zu lesen, insgesamt mal den Erste-Hilfe-Kurs zu wiederholen, als speziell nur auf Radunfälle sprechen zu kommen. Knochenbrüche bleiben Knochenbrüche, ein Schädel-Hirn-Trauma ebenso, ob man nun von Rad stürzt oder anderswie den Kampf mit der Schwerkraft verliert.

Nebenbei, wer ein Handy mit sich führt, brauch sich keine Sorgen zu machen. Diese können nah genug geordet werden, um die verletzte Person zu finden.

Also, meldet euch an. Wer es nicht braucht, wundert sich bitte nicht, dass sich der nächste Wanderer/Biker auch nicht mit Ersthelfermaßnahmen auskennt.


----------



## Splash (20. Dezember 2006)

Es handelt sich bei deisem Kurs um einen vollständigen Erste Hilfe Kurs und nicht nur um mögliche Radfahrunfälle. Dies ist wegen der Zertifizierung auch nötig, denn sonst würde es keine Bescheinigung geben dürfen. Da wo es passt, wird jedoch spzeill auf die Möglichkeiten beim Biken hingewiesen bzw drauf eingegangen. Dies verkürzt nicht das Programm, dass nötig ist ...

Und ein Handy und die alarmierung von Einsatzkräften ist ja toll, doch ist dies kein Ersatz für Erste Hilfe. Diese kann speziell dann besonders nötig sein, wenn man recht abgelegen ist und Rettungskräfte mal wieder was länger brauchen. Netzabdeckung hat man ja auch nicht immer.


----------



## Mr.Dark (20. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Und ein Handy und die alarmierung von Einsatzkräften ist ja toll, doch ist dies kein Ersatz für Erste Hilfe. Diese kann speziell dann besonders nötig sein, wenn man recht abgelegen ist und Rettungskräfte mal wieder was länger brauchen. Netzabdeckung hat man ja auch nicht immer.



Da hab ich mich leider falsch ausgedrückt. Wenn es um das "gefunden werden" geht, ist es gut, ein Handy dabeizuhaben. Dieses lässt sich auch orten, wenn nicht gerade ein Netz des Providers vorhanden ist. Bei Personensuche wird dieses angewendet.


----------



## Mack_21 (20. Dezember 2006)

Mr.Dark schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich leider falsch ausgedrückt. Wenn es um das "gefunden werden" geht, ist es gut, ein Handy dabeizuhaben. Dieses lässt sich auch orten, wenn nicht gerade ein Netz des Providers vorhanden ist. Bei Personensuche wird dieses angewendet.



theoretisch hört sich das auch ganz gut an. nur leider muss der zuständige rettungsdienst (wenn er mit viel glück über die soft- und hardware verfügt) erst die cellid bei dem jeweiligen netzbetreiber erfragen (was sehr zeitintensiv ist), dann benötigt er die schriftliche genehmigung der zu ortenden person (da es sonst eine nichtgenehmigte ortung ist und die ist strafbar). dazu kommt dass der netzbetreiber nur sagen kann in welcher zelle sich das jeweilige handy befindet, aber nicht jedoch in welchem teil der zelle. wenn man bedenkt das so eine zelle in ländlichen gegenden mehrere km² groß ist muss man einsehen dass eine genaue ortung nicht möglich ist. zumal jeder der dienste die diesen sevice anbieten jeweils den mittelpunkt der zelle angeben....

zwar ist der zeitraum von alarmierung bis zum eintreffen am einsatzort in der brd mit 7 minuten angesetzt, aber man muss sich nur mal ansehen wo wir so rumradeln. da hat man teilweise glück wenn überhaupt ein rtw in die nähe kommen kann. zumal es beim biken nicht nur zu frakturen und schädel-hirn-traumen kommen kann. da kann alles mögliche passieren z.b. volumenmangelschock im sommer durch zu vieles schwitzen und zu wenig wasseraufnahme, hitzeschock, hitzeschläge, bei älteren bikern oder wanderen evtl. herzinfarkte etc. und da ist es schon gut zu wissen was man macht....
finde die idee nach wie vor super


----------



## Balu. (21. Dezember 2006)

> theoretisch hört sich das auch ganz gut an. nur leider muss der zuständige rettungsdienst (wenn er mit viel glück über die soft- und hardware verfügt) erst die *cellid bei dem jeweiligen netzbetreiber erfragen* (was sehr zeitintensiv ist), dann benötigt er die *schriftliche genehmigung* der zu ortenden person (da es sonst eine nichtgenehmigte ortung ist und die ist strafbar). dazu kommt dass *der netzbetreiber nur sagen kann in welcher zelle sich das jeweilige handy befindet, aber nicht jedoch in welchem teil der zelle.* wenn man bedenkt das so eine zelle in ländlichen gegenden mehrere km² groß ist muss man einsehen dass eine genaue ortung nicht möglich ist. zumal jeder der dienste die diesen sevice anbieten jeweils den mittelpunkt der zelle angeben....
> 
> zwar ist der *zeitraum von alarmierung bis zum eintreffen am einsatzort in der brd mit 7 minuten* angesetzt,



Dürfte ich dich zur Beantwirtung dieser Fragen auf den Kurs verweisen  
Auch dies wird in den Kursinhalten thematisiert, du und selbstverständlich alle anderen, seid hiermit nochmals herzlich eingeladen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (26. Dezember 2006)

Aktueller Stand der Dinge ist, dass wir 7 Anmeldungen zusammen haben. Es wäre schön, wenn wir die restlichen 3 Anmeldungen  für den Kurs auch noch zusammen bekommen würden. Das aber nur mal als Zwischenstatus für die Interessierten


----------



## Splash (27. Dezember 2006)

Zwischenstand: 9 Anmeldungen

Der Kurs wird zeitlich an beiden (Sams-)Tagen jeweils von 09:00 bis ca. 14:00 bzw 15:00 Uhr statt finden. Nur falls jemand das schon mal vorab für seine zeitliche Planung brauchen kann. Nähere Infos werden noch folgen.


----------



## juchhu (27. Dezember 2006)

Super  

OK, 10 Anmeldungen werden wir wohl schaffen! 

Was ist bei mehr?

Wo ist die Obergrenze, welche Du bzw. Stefan @Balu. als sinnvoll ansetzt?
(Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Für alle, die nicht suchen wollen,
20 TeilnehmerInnen sind die Obergrenze.)

VG Martin


----------



## Balu. (27. Dezember 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Zwischenstand: 9 Anmeldungen
> 
> Der Kurs wird zeitlich an beiden (Sams-)Tagen jeweils von 09:00 bis ca. 14:00 bzw 15:00 Uhr statt finden. Nur falls jemand das schon mal vorab für seine zeitliche Planung brauchen kann. Nähere Infos werden noch folgen.



  Fast !

Die Kurse sind angesetzt von 9:00 - 16:00 Uhr, erfahrungsgemäß bin ich mit Kursen dieser Gruppenstärke aber gg. 15Uhr fertig ...

Ob früher oder später hängt ja auch immer von den Teilnehmern ab !


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Januar 2007)

HAAAALLOOOOO, HAAAALLLLOOOO,
ich habe nichts mehr von euch gehört, in dem Neuen Jahr!
Lebt das Projekt noch?

Wenn ich bis zum Montag den 8.Januar nichts mehr höre komme ich NICHT!
Dann verplane ich die Zeit anderweitig.


----------



## Balu. (5. Januar 2007)

Der Kurs steht ! Noch kann man sich auch anmelden !

Anmeldungen sammelt Splash !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (5. Januar 2007)

Der Kurs steht. Wir machen gerade noch die letzten Infos dingfest und wollten dieses Wochenende an die Teilnehmer dann die nötigen Infos verteilen.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2007)

Alles klar!


----------



## Splash (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

alle gemeldeten Teilnehmer sollten jetzt PM und/oder Mail mit den nötigen Infos bekommen haben. Sollten im Vorfeld noch Fragen sein, dürft Ihr die natürlich gerne z.B. hier stellen - ich werde mich dann um Antwort bemühen.

Falls noch jemand Interesse an einem solchen Kurs hat, an den Terminen jedoch nicht kann, dann sind wir natürlich auch da über Feedback dankbar. Wenn sich genug Interessenten finden, könnte man ja einen Folgekurs veranstalten.


----------



## Splash (6. Januar 2007)

Falls jemand Fahrgemeinschaften bilden mag, kann er den Fred hier dazu auch missbrauchen . Die meisten Teilnehmer (8/11) kommen ja übers IBC und bei dem ein oder anderen würde es sich anbieten. Es gibt nur keine Teilnehmerliste öffentlich, da es sicher nicht jedem recht ist ...

An der Stelle möchte ich Stefan von SIT auch noch mal für die Kommunikation über den SIT-Newsletter danken.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. Januar 2007)

Splash schrieb:


> Falls jemand Fahrgemeinschaften bilden mag, kann er den Fred hier dazu auch missbrauchen . Die meisten Teilnehmer (8/11) kommen ja übers IBC und bei dem ein oder anderen würde es sich anbieten. Es gibt nur keine Teilnehmerliste öffentlich, da es sicher nicht jedem recht ist ...
> 
> An der Stelle möchte ich Stefan von SIT auch noch mal für die Kommunikation über den SIT-Newsletter danken.



Hallo,
ich biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit an, auch 2 oder 3, "Anschrift" siehe Links.  GL, Schildgen
Wer mitgenommen werden will oder mich mitnehmen kann PM oder Mail.


----------



## juchhu (6. Januar 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit an, auch 2 oder 3, "Anschrift" siehe Links.  GL, Schildgen
> Wer mitgenommen werden will oder mich mitnehmen kann PM oder Mail.


 
Sie haben Post.


----------



## juchhu (6. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hier eine Info an unseren Kursleiter Stefan @Balu. und alle KursteilnehmerInnen,
die auf ihrer Rückfahrt die A3 zwischen dem AD Heumar und dem AK Leverkusen befahren müssen.

Die A3 wird am 13.01.2007 von 16:00 Uhr zum 14.01.2007 bis voraussichtlich 20:00 Uhr gesperrt werden,
weil Brücken abgerissen bzw. Behelfsbrücken aufgebaut werden müssen.

Hier die Info dazu aus dem Kölner Stadtanzeiger vom 04.01.2007.

VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2007)

@ juchhu dann gibt es bestimmt ausgewiesene Umleitungen  

@ Splash danke für den guten Tip , Fahrgemeinschaft hat sich für mich erledigt da ich vorraussichtlich aus Hennef starte. 


Danke jedenfalls für die Info  ............

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## Splash (13. Januar 2007)

Dann mal bis gleich zusammen zur ersten Etappe des Kurses


----------



## Cheetah (13. Januar 2007)

Also Leute,
nach jeder Tour kann man im Forum Lobeshymnen lesen, nur nach dem heutigen Kurs kommt gar nichts? Wartet ihr auf einen Bericht eines Guides? Oder wollt ihr erst nach dem zweiten Teil was schreiben? Gibt es woanders einen Fred? Keine Zeit

Ich fand es genial, fundiertes Wissen kompetent und unterhaltend vermittelt, das wurde dann noch praktisch am lebenden und nicht lebenden Objekt geübt. 
*
Ich freue mich auf den zweiten Teil. Ein ganz großes Lob an Balu.  *


Alle, die nicht dabei waren, haben was verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2007)

Stimmt !!   

Ich habe Balu und Cheetah geschaft ..........    

in die Stabiele Seitenlage zu bringen  ,

Tausend Dank für den super Kurs  ich freue mich auf´s nächste mal.

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Januar 2007)

Es war einfach super und ich denke auch sehr wichtig    

Super interessant, super lustig mit einem super "Guide". Vielen Dank Stefan, ich freue mich schon auf Teil zwei!!!


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Januar 2007)

*Vielen Dank* an Stefan @Balu für die super Durchführung.
Und an Michael @Splash für die Mitorganisation.

Es war einfach Klasse. Sehr praxisnah. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. 
Bis zum nächstenmal.


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

mehrere sehr gute Anmerkungen und eine weniger gute Anmerkung:

Sehr gut war

die Kursorganisation im Vorfeld von Michael @Splash und Stean @Balu.
der Kursguide Stefan @Balu.
Selten habe ich bei einem Kurs einen engagierteren und kompetenteren Leiter kennengelernt, der es in wenigen Stunden verstanden hatte, das Wesentliche der Ersten Hilfe zu vermitteln und m.A. nach das Wichtigste überhaupt bei allen TeilnehmerInnen geschafft hat: 
Uns die Angst vor dem (vermeintlich falschen) Handeln zu nehmen.
die Zusammensetzung der KursteilnehmerInnen. Locker und lustig doch nie ins Lächerliche abdriftend haben alle TeilnehmerInnen konzentriert mitgearbeitet.
Weniger gut waren

die unterirdisch schlechten Fotos, die ich gemacht habe.  
Naja, das kommt davon, wenn man sich einfach eine Kamera ausleiht und nicht die Einstellungen überprüft. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich die Fotos aufhellen kann. Die unscharfen Fotos sind eher fürs Gruselkabinett. Also, wenn nichts mehr zu retten ist, müssen wir beim nächsten Mal ein paar Szenen nachstellen.  Z.B. Renate @Tazz kugelt bewußtlose Körpermassen durch die Gegend und stabilisiert sie in Seitenlage. Oder Volker @Enrgy, der Rippenzerbrecher spielt bei der Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung Rippen-Mikado.
Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Kurs. 

Seien Sie auch wieder dabei, wenn Dr. Schnederpelz sagt:
"Schwester, bitte Sicherheitsnadel zum Festtackern der Zunge und Unterlippe!" 

VG Martin

PS: Natürlich war ordentlich Action im Kurs, z.B.





Tazz in Aktion


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Januar 2007)

*Nochmals Danke* an Stefan @Balu für den Kursus und
dafür, dass du geduldig jede Frage beantwortet hast, bis wirklich alle Klarheiten beseitigt waren.   

...dafür das Du dir die Zeit genommen hast.
Ich bin kein Mann vieler Worte... Das überlasse ich anderen... 

Ich hoffe das ich das Wissen nie in der Praxis anwenden muss.
Obwohl ich mich an zwei Situationen erinnere an denen es erforderlich gewesen wäre... Sowas brennt sich ein.


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> *Nochmals Danke* an Stefan @Balu für den Kursus und
> dafür, dass du geduldig jede Frage beantwortet hast, bis wirklich alle Klarheiten beseitigt waren.
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war jetzt mein dritter Kurs in Sachen Erste Hilfe / Sofortmaßnahmen.
Alleine die kleinen Tricks und neueren Methoden haben gelohnt, 
sich auch diese zweiten kurzweiligen interesanten Samstag 'anzutun'. 

Richtig eingebrannt haben sich folgende Dinge:

Beim Verbandanlegen der Wickkelrichtungswechseltrick und der genial simple Verknotungstrick (Schere ade). 
Warum und wie mache ich einen 'Donut' aus dem Dreieckstuch zur Fixierung und Druckentlastung.
Warum mache ich mir ins Dreiecktuch einen Knoten.
Warum und wie entferne ich einen (Motorrad-/MTB-) Helm richtig.
Klasse, klasse, klasse!  

Ich glaube, ich werde jetzt regelmäßig alle zwei Jahre einen Wiederholungstäterkurs bei Dir buchen. 

VG Martin

PS: Darf ich den Kurs als alternatives Bauchmuskeltraining im WP eintragen?


----------



## ralf (27. Januar 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Mann vieler Worte... Das überlasse ich anderen...



... na, hat ja geklappt ...  

Gruß Ralf  
... der durchaus Achtung für die Initiative aufbringt.


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2007)

Ein ganz grosses Danke schön an [email protected] Balu  

Tja Leute jetzt erst mal Vorsicht vor mir  Ich kann Erste Hilfe  ohne Schere und doppeltem Boden    


P.S.: bevor ich es Vergesse : Rettet das Dreieckstuch  

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> P.S.: bevor ich es Vergesse : Rettet das Dreieckstuch



Mach ich gerne wenn ich mal wieder eins sehe. Aber wovor?

In diesem Zusammenhang; wer hat denn überhaupt die "Grundausstattung" (welche?) beim biken dabei? 

gruß
joscho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (27. Januar 2007)

Klasse Kurs!  Es hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Und natürlich:
*Rettet das echte Stoffdreieckstuch!*


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2007)

@ joscho 

Weisst Du wofür man ein Dreieckstuch braucht ????  
Die kleinen Dinger werden neuerdings für einmal Nutzung produziert  und sind nicht reissfest .

Deshalb schön drauf achten das das Tuch aus Stoff ist  

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> @ joscho
> 
> Weisst Du wofür man ein Dreieckstuch braucht ????



Ja - mehr oder weniger.



> Die kleinen Dinger werden neuerdings für einmal Nutzung produziert



Finde ich erstmal so pauschal nicht so schlimm. Die meisten dürften sowieso an Überalterung sterben.



> und sind nicht reissfest .



Hm, dann habe ich den Einsatzbereich vlt. doch nicht verstanden. Ich dachte, dass man es auch zum abbinden und als "Tragetuch" benutzt?! Wobei natürlich auch "reissfest" zu definieren ist. Kling ich jetzt schon wie Juchhu  



> Deshalb schön drauf achten das das Tuch aus Stoff ist



Die Idee wäre mir wahrlich nicht gekommen. 

gruß
joscho


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2007)

Ja Joscho Du klingst schon wie Juchhu   
Trotzdem einen Gruß
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Kling ich jetzt schon wie Juchhu
> gruß
> joscho



Ja Du Spammer.


----------



## juchhu (28. Januar 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ja Du Spammer.


 
Mal wieder typisch:

Weder mittendrin noch dabei gewesen und wieder mitreden wollen. 




joscho schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne wenn ich mal wieder eins sehe. Aber wovor?
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang; wer hat denn überhaupt die "Grundausstattung" (welche?) beim biken dabei?
> 
> ...


 
Stefan @Balu. hat folgende Empfehlung gegeben:

2 Dreieckstücher, idealerweise aus Stoff
2 Verbandspäckchen (integrierte Wundauflage) in unterschiedlicher Größe
2 Mullbinden
2 Wundauflagen (Kompresse) in unterschiedlichen Größen
1 Rettungsdecke
2 Paar Latexhandschuhe
Das Ganze in eine wiederverschließbare Plastiktüte oder in eine kleine Erste Hilfe Tasche z.B. von ALDI o.ä. 

So weit, so gut. Dann fehlt allerdings immer noch das Wissen um die richtige Anwendung. 
Aber besser mitnehmen, als gar nicht darum kümmern.
Zz. gibts ja jetzt unter uns ein paar mehr, 
die Erste Hilfe leisten können und wollen.
Vielleicht schließen sich uns ja noch einige mehr an. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Januar 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja Leute jetzt erst mal Vorsicht vor mir  Ich kann Erste Hilfe  ohne Schere und doppeltem Boden
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Renate



Hi Renate @Tazz,

ja dann sind wir ja bestens versorgt jetzt fehlt nur noch Deine Teilnahme bei den KFL`ern 

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## joscho (28. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Stefan @Balu. hat folgende Empfehlung gegeben:
> 
> 2 Dreieckstücher, idealerweise aus Stoff
> 2 Verbandspäckchen (integrierte Wundauflage) in unterschiedlicher Größe
> ...



Das ist doch mal eine klare Aussage. Wenn auch keine Antwort auf meine Frage  



> So weit, so gut. Dann fehlt allerdings immer noch das Wissen um die richtige Anwendung.
> Aber besser mitnehmen, als gar nicht darum kümmern.



Genau. Andersherum ist zwar immer noch besser, aber so richtig sinnvoll wird es erst in der Kombi.

gruß
joscho


----------



## juchhu (28. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> (1)Das ist doch mal eine klare Aussage. Wenn auch keine Antwort auf meine Frage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, hatte ich vergessen, zu schreiben.

Seit 08/2001 fahre ich mir der kleinen roten ALDI Erste Hilfe Tasche rum. Zz. immermal wieder einzelne verbrauchte oder abgelaufene Teile ersetzt. Mal abgesehen von den empfohlenen Mengenangaben fehlten in meiner AusrÃ¼stung das Dreiecksstofftuch, VerbandspÃ¤ckchen und die Rettungsdecke. Ich werde das jetzt auf den empfohlenen Stand bringen.
Stimmt. Michael @Splash von der DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg, Stefan @Balu. als Ausbilder und ich fÃ¼r die DIMB IG KÃ¶ln/Bergisches Land haben besprochen, dass wir zukÃ¼nftig weitere Erste Hilfe Kurse anbieten werden. AbhÃ¤ngig von den Anmeldezahlen wird dann der einzelne Kurs Ã¶rtlich eher in Richtung KÃ¶ln oder Bonn orientiert sein.
VG Martin

PS: Damaliger Ausstattungsstand der kleinen roten ALDI Erste Hilfe Tasche war:

2 Mullbinden
1 Paar Latexhandschuhe
DesinfektionstÃ¼cher
Befestigungsmaterial (Leukoplast, Sicherheitsnadel, Schere, Pinzette)
Wundauflagen
Pflaster und Erste Hilfe Ratgeber 
Fehlen nur die DreieckstÃ¼cher, die VerbandspÃ¤ckchen und die Rettungsdecke.
Meine Empfehlung: Kleine rote ALDI Erste Hilfe Tasche kaufen (m.W. ca. 5-7 â¬) und aufrÃ¼sten.


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Joscho,


joscho schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne wenn ich mal wieder eins sehe. Aber wovor?
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang; wer hat denn überhaupt die "Grundausstattung" (welche?) beim biken dabei?
> 
> ...


seit Jahren, fahre ich nicht ohne die besagte Grundausstattung, zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Flasche Oceteniderm farblos (zur Hautdesinfektion), Messer, Schere, Sicherheitsnadel, Flaster im Medipak dabei.
Leider muß ich mit entsetzen feststellen, ein Dreickstuch habe ich nicht im Rucksack , werde auf meiner heutigen Nachmittagstour gleich noch eins reinpacken.


----------



## ralf (28. Januar 2007)

--


----------



## juchhu (28. Januar 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Joscho,
> 
> seit Jahren, fahre ich nicht ohne die besagte Grundausstattung, zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Flasche Oceteniderm farblos (zur Hautdesinfektion), Messer, Schere, Sicherheitsnadel, Flaster im Medipak dabei.
> Leider muß ich mit entsetzen feststellen, ein Dreickstuch habe ich nicht im Rucksack , werde auf meiner heutigen Nachmittagstour gleich noch eins reinpacken.


 
Dafür, dass Du schon seit Jahren eine Grundausstattung mitgenommen hast  und dafür, dass Du sie optimieren willst


----------



## joscho (28. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> PS: Mensch, wird hier noch sauber getickt? Ein Unfall lässt sich nicht planen ...



Wird echt Zeit dass Du wieder aufs Rad kommst  
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft die Sinnhaftigkeit aller Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und -vorkehrungen abstreiten, nur weil es immer wieder (Einzel)Fälle gibt, wo diese nicht greifen!?

Es muss ja nicht immer gleich dramatisch irgendein Leben gerettet werden - Leid lindern ist auch schon nicht schlecht. Wobei vlt. noch was gutes zum rauchen zur Ausrüstung gehören sollte  
Ersatzschlauch, Reifen, Flickzeug (nicht für Menschen), Werkzeug und was weiß ich noch alles mitzuschleppen ist ganz normal, aber ca. 300gr. Erste-Hilfe-Zeug?!

gruß
joscho


----------



## Splash (28. Januar 2007)

An dieser Stelle möchste ich mich noch mal bei allen Teilnehmern und speziell bei unserem Referenten Stefak (Balu.) für den doch recht kurzweiligen Kurs bedanken. Nachdem die Bilder vom ersten Samstag ja nichts geworden sind (stichel *g*), gibt es wenigstens vom gestrigen Samstag ein paar Bilder:

























Die Mitnahme eines EH-Päckchens ist selbstverständlich freiwillig, wenngleich ich es auch als wünschenswert betrachten würde. Wenn etwas passiert, dann kann einem damit besser geholfen werden, als wenn man nichts dabei hat. Wenn man selber mal so was hat in Anspruch nehmen müssen, denkt man auch anders drüber. Wenn jemand natürlich ne LMAA Haltung dazu hat, kann ich da auch nix dran ändern. Mein EH-Päckchen mit Dreickeckstuch und Desinfektionsspray wiegt übrigens 230g, ohne Desinfektionsspray 160g - da ist auch etwas mehr als die Mindestausstattung drin. Mir ist es das bisserl Mehrgewicht auf jeden Fall wert. Dafür lass ich lieber anderen Driss daheim. Dank des EH-Kurses habe ich jedoch bei meinem Verbandspäckchen ein wenig ausgemistet. Sicherheitsnadeln und Pinzette werde ich wohl nicht brauchen ...

*An dieser Stelle aber noch mal der Aufruf an alle Interessierten*: Wer Interesse an einem solchen Kurs (speziell für Biker) hat der sollte sich bei juchhu (Köln, Oberbergisches, Leverkusen) oder mir (Bonn, Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, Wiedtal) melden. Wir legen uns so eine Art Interessentenliste an und würden dann (wenn sich genügend Interessenten gefunden haben) einen weiteren solchen Kurs anbieten wollen. Der Veranstaltungsort würde dann nach Wohnorten der Teilnehmer angesetzt werden. Neben Niederkassel gäbe es noch Troisdorf, Bad Godesberg oder Köln-Innenstadt zur Auswahl. Spätestens im Spätjahr wird es jedoch einen weiteren Aufruf geben (ich denke, dass die Schlechtwetterwarscheinlichkeit im Winter was höher ist und das Interesse daher im Sommer niedriger, würde mich jedoch auch belehren lassen).


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir nochmal einen dicken Dank an Stefan: hast du einfach super rübergebracht das Thema     Viele kleine Kniffe führten neben dem "großen ganzen" zu einigen Aha-Effekten. Nun werde ich erst einmal meine Bikeapotheke etwas umsortieren  

Vielen Dank auch an die anderen Teilnehmer. Zum einen dass ihr überhaupt dabei gewesen seid und ich jetzt weiß, auf wen ich mich ggf. verlassen kann wenn mir mal was passieren sollte , zum anderen für die sehr lustigen Kommentare und Statements während der Schulung  

Grüße vom "Langenese-Nerv"
Lars


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. November 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> So,
> 
> jetzt muss ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
> Ich bin gerade in Kiel auf Lehrgang um meine Lehrberechtigung verlängern zu lassen, bin also frisch geschult.
> ...


 
_*One Year ago, ein Jahr wie eine Ewigkeit *_
_*Aber es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick *_
_*Niemand wollte uns verstehen *_
_*Du und ich - gegen die Welt *_
_*Ihr habt uns verurteilt, ihr habt mich verurteilt *_
_*Aber unsere Zeit ist gekommen, wenn ein Traum Wirklichkeit wird...*_


*Dunkle Zeit, Kurs-abhalte-Zeit: Stefan, wie wäre es mit einem zweiten First-Aid-Survival-Kurs? Vielleicht dieses Mal auf der linken Rheinseite, damit wir zukünftig auch mit den weißen Stoffrollen in unseren Verbandspäckchen umgehen können..?*

*Bezgl. Teilnehmer könnte ich mich, wenn der Vorschlag auf Gegenliebe stößt, einmal umhören.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (21. November 2007)

Hat wenig mit der Umfrage zu tun ... aber das war doch einfach, Helmut  

Artist:  Falco
Title : Coming Home (Jeanny Part 2, One Year Later) 
Album: Emotional (1986)

sorry ... musste sein  und nun weiter mit dem 1.H - Kurs





Eifelwolf schrieb:


> _*One Year ago, ein Jahr wie eine Ewigkeit *_
> _*Aber es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick *_
> _*Niemand wollte uns verstehen *_
> _*Du und ich - gegen die Welt *_
> ...


----------

